# Using a Framing Square



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

There's some good information on using a framing square in the layout process at:

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/174/videos/layout-tricks-with-a-framing-square/


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Ooooo! so that's what all those numbers on the Framiing Square are for. Thanks. That is some gooooood info to use around the shop.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but a gal just taught me something. Thanks Cal. good job. I like the hexagon and circle layout tips. And here I thought I knew it all.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Love the internet. Nothing like streaming video to teach someone something. It's a great asset to the hobby. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link - learn something new everyday.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

great post cal , and thats just the tip of an iceburg when it comes to the many uses of the frameing square !


----------



## DaveBaker (Feb 17, 2008)

An old teacher of mine years ago was a genius at using a square. It was unbelievable what he could do with it, it is a very useful tool in the right hands, unfortunately, like so many old tools, a lot of it's uses have since either been forgotten or other tools have replaced some of it functionality, either way, we no longer use all of it's ability.

Thanks for sharing that video, it brought back fond memories of an old friend and teacher.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great post Calgirl. It prompted me to post mine.


----------



## Dooley (Mar 17, 2008)

That circle drawing was pretty cool! I could only wish to know all of the handy tricks a framing square can do.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice post - we all can use a refresher in basics. Thanks for the posting.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice video. But it makes me feel dumb….... LOL ! Back in High School shop class, we had to be able to do a series of rise and run calculations for building stairs and rafter work. If you couldnt do it, you were stuck in the classroom until you understood it. I picked it up fairly fast. But 30 + years later, it seems Greek to me.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.johnsonlevel.com//jl/pdf/Rafter%20Angle%20Square%20Manual.pdf

Wow - that was neat. The link above is a very detailed manual on how to use a Rafter Square that can be purchased for $2.00 or downloaded free.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you very much very good video.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Good link, those techniques are new to me. Thanks, BTKS


----------

